# Protocols



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Can someone fill me in on different FET protocols, and the timing.

My clinc just goes right in with progynova after baseline, not sure how long for, about 2w? Then cyclogest a few days before ET.

I do wonder... why do some women downreg?

And does the progynova stop me ovulating? If you ovulate, doesn't it cause a bit of a problem?
Thanks ladies


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The protocol will depend on whether you're having natural or medicated FET...and even then, it can vary quite a bit between clinics/consultants.

Both our FETs were natural as I ovulate fine with regular cycles.

I had to have scan as close to cd1 as possible to check no cysts, womb lining shedding ok etc.  I then had regular scans close to ovulation...

1st FET had scan on cd2 and then cd9 which showed womb lining at 8mm and 2 follicles on left ovary at 10 & 11mm.  Another scan on cd11 with womb lining at 9mm and dominant follie at 14mm and finally a scan on cd14 when follie was 18mm and womb lining 9.7mm...I ovulate cd14/15 every month.  Consultant/clinic wanted to exactly time ovulation so I had to have HCG trigger jab early hours of cd15 and then ET was on cd18.  Although a "natural" FET I still had cyclogest and crinone during 2ww, as well as clexane, prednisolone and 75mg aspirin.

2nd FET I had scan on cd3 and then another on cd12 where womb lining was 7.1mm and dominant follie at 17mm...then another on cd14 which showed I'd ovulated that morning but for some reason my womb lining was a little thin at 7.9mm (never had problem before) so I was prescribed oestrogen tabs to thicken it up a bit.  Had scan cd17 and womb lining was up to 8mm so I had ET on cd18.  Again  I had prednisolone and clexane, plus crinone, cyclogest and ovitrelle (HCG injections) at 3dpt and 8dpt during 2ww.

Both FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies.

Some clinics don't do scans through natural FET but just get you to use OPKs to check for LH surge and then time ET.

The progynova shouldn't stop you ovulating as it's oestrogen and is often prescribed to encourage thickening of womb lining.  I think the one I was given during 2nd FET was Climaval (although I could be wrong, I know it was Progynova though).

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Minxy said:


> The progynova shouldn't stop you ovulating as it's oestrogen and is often prescribed to encourage thickening of womb lining.


They said it would, that's what I'm wondering about! But I had just oestrogen during the DE IVF, and I didn't ovulate while waiting for ET..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Apologies if my reply wasn't helpful, obviously I'm not medically qualified after all but was just going on what I've read. When I took oestrogen tabs during our 2nd "natural" FET it was after I'd ovulated so different circumstances. However, I did find this information about Progynova...

"Ovulation is not inhibited during the use of PROGYNOVA and the endogenous production of hormones is hardly affected."

http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/profs/datasheet/p/progynovatab.htm

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmm!! So how do they work that then... but many DE IVf cycles don't have any supression drugs.. maybe it's the very high levels we end up taking..

I mean, I'm sure the clinic knows what they're doing... it's just in the US they do take a supressing drug too, and it started me wondering!!


I'll quiz the clinic on Monday, for sure!


----------

